# Japan Modell - Daiwa INFINITY Q 2500 CUSTOM - SONDERMODELL - sofort zum Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (18. August 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,


Sondermodell Rariät 

jetzt bestellen - begrenzte Stückzahl!
 
*Daiwa *​ *INFINITY Q 2500 CUSTOM*
​ *JAPAN ROLLE
*​ 
​ Sondermodell aus Japan.​ ​ Die INFINIT Y Q 2500 Custom wird im Daiwa Werk in Tokyo, Japan, gefertigt und brilliert mit einigen technischen Highlights.


statt 499,95€ jetzt NUR 299,95€ !!!


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p11907_x2.htm

















http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p11907_x2.htm


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar. 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

